# ATI X700 PCIexpress

## feiticeir0

Hello all. 

Ive searched all the foruns, and performed the installation acording with the gentoo wiki how to, but still i dont have my ati drivers working...

i believe that they actualy are working, but my monitor turns black when starting gdm. i've read about it, but ive performed the changes ive read (in gentoo wiki) but still, my monitor turns black.

Here is my xorg.conf:

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"pt"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5-61

    VertRefresh 50-90

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName  "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

 #   Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

The file is just an example one. I was expecting when it was working, to perform the options tunning.

Acording to my Xorg.0.log i belieave all the drivers are ok. 

My Xorg.0.log :

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux nightraider 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Wed Aug 31 18:44:11 WEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 27 August 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep  7 20:24:06 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1025,0066 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,2664 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1025,0066 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5653 card 1025,0066 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:01:0: chip 104c,8031 card 4000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:01:2: chip 104c,8032 card 1025,0066 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:01:3: chip 104c,8033 card 1025,0066 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2701 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:08:0: chip 14e4,169c card 1025,0066 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,10), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xc8100000 - 0xc81fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 9: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,9,9), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 10: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,10,10), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,2,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,10), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xc8200000 - 0xc82fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:1:0), (6,7,10), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5653) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xc8100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xc8200000 - 0xc820ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xc8218000 - 0xc8218fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xc8214000 - 0xc8215fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xc8210000 - 0xc8213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xc8217000 - 0xc82177ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000400 - 0xc80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8000800 - 0xc80009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8100000 - 0xc810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018cf (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xc8200000 - 0xc820ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xc8218000 - 0xc8218fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xc8214000 - 0xc8215fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xc8210000 - 0xc8213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xc8217000 - 0xc82177ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000400 - 0xc80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8000800 - 0xc80009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8100000 - 0xc810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018cf (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc8200000 - 0xc820ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8218000 - 0xc8218fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8214000 - 0xc8215fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8210000 - 0xc8213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xc8217000 - 0xc82177ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xc8000400 - 0xc80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000800 - 0xc80009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xc8100000 - 0xc810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018cf (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc8200000 - 0xc820ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8218000 - 0xc8218fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8214000 - 0xc8215fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8210000 - 0xc8213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xc8217000 - 0xc82177ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xc8000400 - 0xc80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000800 - 0xc80009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xc8100000 - 0xc810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018cf (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821ccc8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc8200000 - 0xc820ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8218000 - 0xc8218fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8214000 - 0xc8215fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8210000 - 0xc8213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xc8217000 - 0xc82177ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xc8000400 - 0xc80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000800 - 0xc80009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xc8100000 - 0xc810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018cf (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[31] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[32] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653)" (Chipset = 0x5653)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x0066)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xc8100000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-0, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=27 min=20000 max=50000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-61.00 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 500.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000006c1

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xc8100000 - 0xc810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8200000 - 0xc820ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8218000 - 0xc8218fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xc8214000 - 0xc8215fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xc8210000 - 0xc8213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xc8217000 - 0xc82177ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xc8000400 - 0xc80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xc8000800 - 0xc80009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xc8100000 - 0xc810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018cf (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[34] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[35] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd032d000 (size=0x03cc3000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8bd6000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8bd6000 to 0xb7c9e000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xc8100000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ATIGART Table handle = 0xd3ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 65536 kB allocated with handle 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xfd4b3000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x0032d000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(640,1300)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(640,480) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 480)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 640 x 812

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

i belieave is something with the Monitor Layout, but i guess i've tried everything.

my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel.2.6:

yenta_socket

rsrc_nonstatic

tg3

ahci

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

sl811_hcd

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

ehci_hcd

acpi_cpufreq

speedstep-lib

ac

battery

button

fan

processor

thermal

dv1394

#snd-intel8x0

acerhk

usb_storage

usbhid

usbcore

agpgart

intel-agp

fglrx

I really need someone that could find some error im my configuration.

Cheers and thx in advance

----------

## 13Homer

I think you shouldn't use AUTO,AUTO. Did you try something like "NONE,LVDS" or "LVDS,NONE" (or "TMDS")? For me the first had to be NONE.

----------

## neryo

 *feiticeir0 wrote:*   

> Hello all. 
> 
> Ive searched all the foruns, and performed the installation acording with the gentoo wiki how to, but still i dont have my ati drivers working...
> 
> i believe that they actualy are working, but my monitor turns black when starting gdm. i've read about it, but ive performed the changes ive read (in gentoo wiki) but still, my monitor turns black.
> ...

 

hi, 

i have the same problem with my acer aspire 5020 with ati x700 pci express.. the radeon driver in the kernel don't works, x700 isn't in the list of graphic cards supported. By fglrx, my monitor turns black... any ideas? any solutions?

thanks   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MorLipf

I have the same problem. The monitor options don't work for me. Please help me immediately!

----------

## neryo

 *MorLipf wrote:*   

> I have the same problem. The monitor options don't work for me. Please help me immediately!

 

i have resolved!! ....try to change this option in your ati adapter section device.. 

```

Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO" 
```

with this...

```

Option "MonitorLayout" "NONE,LVDS"
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## travisau

Hi....I have the exact same problem but I've found a work around that works every single time for me.  I create two xorg.conf files.  In the first file I comment out these lines

#    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

#    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

I then created a script which I use each time I start xorg.

28P4 ~ # cat gox

X -config /root/badxorg.conf

startx

What happens is X starts up once without acceleration (this instance doesn't load kde so I just get dropped to the grey screen and it starts quickly).  I immediantly kill that session with a ctrl-alt-backspace and the next line in the script runs which uses my normal xorg.conf file now with acceleration enabled.  I know its a really crappy way to do it but I fought this problem for hours and the only way I can find to get X to start accelerated with the ati drivers is to first "initialize" the card by booting xorg unaccelerated.  Hope this helps.

----------

## MorLipf

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *MorLipf wrote:*   I have the same problem. The monitor options don't work for me. Please help me immediately! 
> 
> i have resolved!! ....try to change this option in your ati adapter section device.. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This line didn't exist in my xorg.conf created by fglrxconfig. I added the line in the device section but that does not work for me... I'm using the driver ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1.

btw: Now I have tested the stable marked driver - same problem!

----------

## MorLipf

I've looked in the Xorg.0.log and found an interesting line: Option "MonitorLayout" is no longer supported in 8.16.20. How can I configure the monitors now?

----------

## 13Homer

 *MorLipf wrote:*   

> I've looked in the Xorg.0.log and found an interesting line: Option "MonitorLayout" is no longer supported in 8.16.20. How can I configure the monitors now?

 

I think it was replaced by DesktopSetup

This is my xorg.conf (X700 PCIe 8.16.20):

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load          "dbe"         # Double buffer extension

    SubSection    "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load          "type1"

    Load          "freetype"

    Load          "glx"

    Load          "dri"

    Load          "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath  "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard"

    Driver     "kbd"

    Option     "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option     "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option     "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver     "synaptics"

  Identifier "Touch_Pad"

  Option "Device"               "/dev/input/mice"#psaux"

  Option "Protocol"             "auto-dev"

  Option "LeftEdge"             "140"

  Option "RightEdge"            "830"

  Option "TopEdge"              "140"

  Option "BottomEdge"           "650"

  Option "FingerLow"            "14"

  Option "FingerHigh"           "15"

  Option "MaxTapTime"           "180"

  Option "MaxDoubleTapTime"     "200"

  Option "MaxTapMove"           "100"

  Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

  Option "VertScrollDelta"      "20"

  Option "HorizScrollDelta"     "20"

  Option "MinSpeed"             "0.3"

  Option "MaxSpeed"             "0.75"

  Option "AccelFactor"          "0.015"

  Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"   "200"

  Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"   "200"

  Option "UpDownScrolling"      "1"

  Option "CircularScrolling"    "1"

  Option "CircScrollDelta"      "0.1"

  Option "CircScrollTrigger"    "2"

  option "ShmConfig"            "on"

  Option "RTCornerButton"       "1"

  Option "RBCornerButton"       "3"

  Option "LTCornerButton"       "2"

  Option "LBCornerButton"       "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "USB_Mouse"

    Driver     "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor_LCD"

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier        "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver            "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"         "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "s"

    Option "Mode2"         "1280x1024"#, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480"

    Option "Hsync2"         "unspecified"#"30-95"

    Option "VRefresh2"         "unspecified"#"50-160"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x0370dc37"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00c0300c"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen"

    Device       "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor      "Monitor_LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth    24

        Modes    "1280x800"# "1152x864" "1024x768" "848x480" "800x600" "640x480" "640x350" "400x300" "320x200"

        ViewPort 0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen      "Screen"

    InputDevice "USB_Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard"  "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

It claims that

 *Quote:*   

> Specified desktop setup not supported: 1

 

but anyway it is working.

----------

## ecosta

Hi,

After a long chat over icq with my girlfriend, she managed to mail me my xorg.conf from my amd64 homebox which has a X700.

I had installed the: media-video/ati-drivers

I hope this helps.  I haven't had a look at your post in detail though so sorry if it doesn't. Best of Luck

here it is:

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "IntelliMouse"

        Driver     "mouse"

        Option     "Protocol" "imPS/2"

        Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option     "Buttons" "7"

        Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-81

    VertRefresh 56-75

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "IntelliMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

----------

## MorLipf

@ 13homer

That does not work for me. I only get a black screen and after 3 seconds the monitor goes into standby mode.

btw: I don't use a X700 and a desktop like the thread starter, I use a desktop computer and a Asus X800XT-PE.

This may be interesting:

With the rather old motherboard bios version 1.41mod (MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum) the ati-drivers are running fine. Only with the newer bios versions like 1.B this problem exists. I think MSI has changed someting in the bios which is related to the video card or the driver. Windows XP runs perfect even with the new bios. My computer is stable and Linux works in a framebuffer console or X without an enabled DRI support.

Before you ask: Yes, I have cleared the CMOS after flashing and the bios settings I've made are the same in both versions!

----------

## Tuxmym

Hi,

I've written a page about the installation of my Gentoo Linux on my laptop which has this card.

Hope it will help  :Wink: 

----------

## MorLipf

Thanks, but this also does not work for me.   :Sad: 

You are using the Option "MonitorLayout" in your xorg.conf. This option is no longer supported in the driver 8.16.20. ATi says that I should use "DesktopSetup" and "ForceMonitors" instead but I don't know how to handle it.

----------

## Wedge_

I haven't checked if this works, but have you tried just using "ForceMonitors" in the same way as "MonitorLayout"?

----------

## MorLipf

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> I haven't checked if this works, but have you tried just using "ForceMonitors" in the same way as "MonitorLayout"?

 

Yes, I had but that has not an effect.

----------

